# Gorsefield 1922-1958



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I finally got round to building it - It took 60 hours, spread over 39 days -


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Gorsefield again -


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Bob,
I have the plans that you published - But no time at present! I will, however, get around to it. Daughter No.1 got married, so I now have a "dedicated" modelling space in her bedroom - I even bought a table!
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

makko said:


> Thanks Dave,
> I was very pleased with the way the _Gorsefield_ turned out. I am now three-quarters way through producing a comprehensive download on the building of the model, and maybe even have it printed in book form as well.
> Best wishes
> Bob


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Super model. Credit to you.

BW

J


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

GORSEFIELD 
O.N. 147177 628g 250n 175.0 x 28.2 x 11.2 feet
T. 3-cyl. by the Lytham Shipbuilding and Engineering Co. Ltd., Lytham.
21.10.1922: Launched by the Lytham Shipbuilding and Engineering Co. Ltd., Lytham (Yard No. 605) for the Zillah Shipping and Carrying Co. Ltd. (William A. Savage Ltd., managers), Liverpool. (It was originally intended to name her ELMFIELD). 
18.12.1922: Registered at Liverpool.
20.12.1922: Completed.
02.08.1949: Owners restyled as the Zillah Shipping Co. Ltd. (William A. Savage Ltd., manager), Liverpool. 
14.6.1958: Arrived at Preston for demolition by T.W.Ward Ltd., Sheffield


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

BillH said:


> GORSEFIELD
> O.N. 147177 628g 250n 175.0 x 28.2 x 11.2 feet
> T. 3-cyl. by the Lytham Shipbuilding and Engineering Co. Ltd., Lytham.
> 21.10.1922: Launched by the Lytham Shipbuilding and Engineering Co. Ltd., Lytham (Yard No. 605) for the Zillah Shipping and Carrying Co. Ltd. (William A. Savage Ltd., managers), Liverpool. (It was originally intended to name her ELMFIELD).
> ...


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I no doubt saw it on the shipbreaking wharf, as I always looked across from the top of the bus when going to school in 1958. At some time, they fitted an enclosed wheelhouse, and removed the mizzn mast, but my modeo is "as built!"


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Great model Shipbuilder I am probably the only person on this site who has been aboard the Gorsefield. Not as a seaman I must add but as ships agent. Before I went to sea I worked in a shipping agents office in Manchester, A.E. Bowen Ltd., and we were agents for W.A. Savage. They used to come to Manchester from Penmaenmawr with stone for Pomona Dock and they also loaded coal at Partington Coal Basin for various ports in Ireland. I used to go aboard all the ships with money and mail. Happy days. This was in 1950/52.


----------



## petermc (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Trader, I also have been aboard the Gorsefield it was when I was an apprentice with the Zillah Engineering 1950s.The chief engineer at the time was a Bert Bannister you may have met him


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

petermc said:


> Hi Trader, I also have been aboard the Gorsefield it was when I was an apprentice with the Zillah Engineering 1950s.The chief engineer at the time was a Bert Bannister you may have met him


Thanks for replies. Although I must have seen the ship on the scrapping berth at Preston, I can't remember it specifically. I enjoyed building the model - Here is another coaster I built,_ Errington Dunford_ -


----------

